# Wedges snapping, axe breaking



## STIHLMAN83 (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe it was just a bad day, or a bad batch of wedges I had bought but anyways. I was cutting all morning, going pretty good, then I snapped two wedges in one tree. I figured maybe it was just the cold (17f). So get get the tree down limbed and bucked. Off to the next, snapped two more and my axe handle (brand new). I quit for the day. No spare handle, or axe. Anyone else have problems in the cold with wedges snapping? Never had the problem before. Right now I am just chalking it up to a bad day and quit while I was ahead.


----------



## ms290 (Dec 15, 2010)

i break wedges when i let another person hit them. had one break because a buddy didnt hit it square on the top and instead went to the higher side of the wedge and CRACK went what wasnt in the tree


----------



## holzspalter (Dec 15, 2010)

I always have broken axe handles when I let someone else use them, or if handle was a gift that someone else bought. Some folks don't know how to pick a good handle these days (lost art). I have walked out of a few hardware stores empty-handed cause all they had was only good for firewood or a window stick. As for wedges, last week had a hard time getting them to set. Guess wood was just extra wet.

Anyway: somedays a diamond, some days a stone


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 15, 2010)

When it gets cold here, like in the 60s I just stay home.


----------



## mingo (Dec 15, 2010)

When the tree is set back hard and you have the wedge in an inch or two. Always nice when it comes up and hits you in the mouth.


----------



## AT sawyer (Dec 15, 2010)

holzspalter said:


> I have walked out of a few hardware stores empty-handed cause all they had was only good for firewood or a window stick.



That's because you arrived after I picked out all the good ones.


----------



## dancan (Dec 15, 2010)

mingo said:


> Always nice when it comes up and hits you in the mouth.



Yup , five stitches under my chin .


----------



## FSburt (Dec 15, 2010)

"I always have broken axe handles when I let someone else use them, or if handle was a gift that someone else bought. Some folks don't know how to pick a good handle these days (lost art)."


Funny this thread popped up today as that is what I was out doing today going over to the saw shop to buy a couple of new axe handles for my 5 lb'r that had the handle snapped by a rookie faller at one of our C faller sessions. From the looks of it he totally hit the wedge with the handle below the axe head and just shattered the $^%& out the whole handle. Oh well rooks. I busted a few in my time when I was new too. As far as what I look for in a handle is if the grain is parallel with the axe head for strength. I too have walked out of a few stores when all the handles had the wrong direction wood grain. Now wedges are a different story I too have snapped a few and yes most of the time it was trying to get a set back tree back up and did not hit them square enough.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 15, 2010)

It goes in cycles. Try again tomorrow.

I had a couple days like that last year.Combination of colder than hell, half rotten Cherry trees with dead limbs wanting to fall, and swinging at wedges with one eye in the canopy. Frickin' made of glass POS wedges didn't help though. 

Next day in the same woodlot on similar trees, with the Bailys el cheapo wedges went just fine.

Some days ya just gotta read the sign, and pack it in if you can.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mingo (Dec 15, 2010)

I put a 20" straight handle I got from Madsens and I tape it up pretty good under the head it has held up pretty good for me and a lot of florescent orange paint. Always liked the k&d triple taper wedges also like the Baileys green 10" good lift to finish of a tree.


----------



## earache (Dec 15, 2010)

Funny you post this today. A couple of weeks ago I shattered a wedge. One of my favorite ones. Didn't shatter any today, but probably should have. I'm working a first thinning red pine(norway) plantation. I'm taking an entire row at a time, so they have to be felled one direction, so lots of wedging and pushing. Well, the first five that I cut off today just stood there. I tried wedging each one to no avail. Hitting that wedge was like trying to wedge two rocks with a third. Each time I hit the wedge the snow fell-hard. Temp was -15. Moved to another row, cut in that one until my feet started to hurt. Jumped in the pickup, got a call from a trucker, asked me how it was going. I told him. His reply, "sometimes things don't go according to our OWN plan, but that's all part of the plan". I packed it up...


----------



## holzspalter (Dec 16, 2010)

Good Morning,

AT sawyer, Ya, I always look for handles parrell with head, or same plain, tightess grain, continous from end to end. If I was a store owner, I would put some heat on the handle makers to send me good handles. On the flip side, most costumers may only have a axe, a hammer, that hang in their garage for five years till they use them.


Mingo, I hope your O.K. and it could have been worse.

If I was a handle in my axe, I would be tired and want to quit.


----------



## STIHLMAN83 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nothing broke today, so a good day. Must have been one of those days.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 16, 2010)

There seems to be both winter and summer wedges. The summer wedges being smooth and the winter wedges having small raised cleats along it's length.
On a set back tree it's best to start two wedges on either side of the hinge and just behind it until you can get one started in the backcut.
If the pinched saw is not in the tree or taken off the bar, sometimes it's just a simple matter of refalling the tree, if safe to do so.
Wedges should always be started as soon as possible, and if using wedges on smaller trees always do the backcut first with a shallow undercut.
I've sure mushroomed my share of wedges and broken a few axe handles. Lol
John


----------



## FSburt (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey fella's I was thinking about this and wanted to run it by you guys and get your thoughts on it. Remember how the old hand fallers used to heat up their axe handles and rub oil into them to put a bend in them to be able to hit while standing more upright well what about doing that to a falling axe for more even wedge beating, I was thinking this might allow a more even contact with the head of the wedge because the axe is contacting at a straighter position. Ya I have been off work too long.


----------



## paccity (Dec 26, 2010)

maybe.lol. makes enough sense it might work. if thats all you used it for.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 27, 2010)

FSburt said:


> Hey fella's I was thinking about this and wanted to run it by you guys and get your thoughts on it. Remember how the old hand fallers used to heat up their axe handles and rub oil into them to put a bend in them to be able to hit while standing more upright well what about doing that to a falling axe for more even wedge beating, I was thinking this might allow a more even contact with the head of the wedge because the axe is contacting at a straighter position. Ya I have been off work too long.





You would need a right and left hand axe if you did that. Lol


----------



## FSburt (Dec 31, 2010)

The more I think about it the more I should just leave things the way they are. Why mess with a good thing.


----------



## paccity (Dec 31, 2010)

na, invent an adjustable pivioting head, just thinkin to much.lol


----------



## purdyite (Jan 1, 2011)

This seems to be a more interesting thread as time goes by, and I am now wondering...if broken axe handles are a sort of common thing, how many carry spare axes, handles, or at least spare wedge drivers(sledges, other hammers)? I know little about falling and have little experience, but am interested in being more able to direct a tree where I want it. I got some wedges and am practicing, pretty cool when it goes according to plan.


----------



## mingo (Jan 1, 2011)

You can all ways cut of a stick and use it for a club.


----------



## joesawer (Jan 1, 2011)

purdyite said:


> This seems to be a more interesting thread as time goes by, and I am now wondering...if broken axe handles are a sort of common thing, how many carry spare axes, handles, or at least spare wedge drivers(sledges, other hammers)? I know little about falling and have little experience, but am interested in being more able to direct a tree where I want it. I got some wedges and am practicing, pretty cool when it goes according to plan.


 

I usually keep a spare axe in the truck, but that is too far away if you break a handle. Pick a good handle an take care of it.
But if you rake care of your hinge you should not really be in a panic if you loose a handle unless it is windy or some other stressful circumstance.


----------



## Krokit (Jan 11, 2011)

what about using fiberglass handles.


----------



## young bucker (Jan 12, 2011)

after i broke my first axe it was a cheap lesson, i used a barrowed axe and it wasnt double pinned, since my axe was looking good in the sunlight back at the crummie, learned alot that day, after that day i always carried 2 double pinned axes one on me and the other safely in the crummie, as for wedges, i broke many in the -20 weather, just have to carry a good supply of them.i always have one wedge that stands upright in my pouch its the nicest one for sit backs,pinches.virgin wedge.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 12, 2011)

young bucker said:


> i always have one wedge that stands upright in my pouch its the nicest one for sit backs,pinches.virgin wedge.


 
I know that rotation...


----------

